# ( Tema serio ) La plaga de la mujer narcicista o el narcicismo femenino | redes sociales, pagafantas, aliades, sociedad ginocentrista, etc...



## Morkulv (20 Ene 2022)

Antes de nada pido que haya un debate serio, manginas huelebragas debiles y trolls iros a tomar porculo. Primer aviso.

Pues bueno,llevo sabiendo de estos temas "tabu" que hablan de la mujer narcicista desde hace varios años, por varias vivencias que he tenido y una casi "rollo" por que me aleje, esquive una bala. Si hablas de estos temas pues ya sabeis los que sabes del tema pues te miran raro los borregos estos aliades pagafantas y caballeros blancos, lo tienen todo estos hombres debiles arrastrados. Canales "grandes" que hacen contenido redpill para hombres pues se estan animando a hablar de esto y me alegro, no sabeis la de vidas que destrozan estas mujeres, se habla del hombre maltratador, pero la mujer maltratadora tambien existe. Y bien que opinais? Los caballeros blancos con vuestra armadura reluciente y salvador de "doncellas" defendeis lo infendible? Es para haceroslo mirar, hay que querese mas cojones. Aqui dejo el video que a comentado este "youtuber" redpill.


----------



## Focus in (21 Ene 2022)

Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Ene 2022)

Llego aquí.

Dejo esto.







*Me voy.*


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Ene 2022)

El problema no es lo que hagan las putas, que al fin y al cabo siempre han sido putas

El problema es que LOS HOMBRES, llevan varios años comportandose exactamente igual que las putas. Y eso si que es el hundimiento de la civilizacion


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

jajajajajajaja, sigue justificando tu pagafantismo, aliade. Asi estan de endiosadas, por culpas de manginas caballeros blancos huele bragas como tu, te habras quedado agusto con lo que has escrito, menudo payaso


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Ene 2022)

Llego aquí.

Dejo esto.



Ver archivo adjunto 914026

Pajero.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

jajajajajajaja, se ve de lejos que eres un trollaco malo, aliade, pobrecillo el voxero este disidencia controlada, 0 pena me das borrego. Yo obviamente, he tenido alguna relacion como cualquiera. Habra que verte a ti comedoritos


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

Que lamentable eres, dices que no eres un huelebragas pero eres un pajero, te contradices muchisimo compadre, menudo omega oprimido sexual eres. Vete a tu cueva a pasar todo el dia pajeandote anormal, eso es insano. Asi estas de chalao con las pajas que la pones como diosas.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

A ese nivel estamos, que a la minima critica que se les diga, estas muerto. Tienen un ego hasta a Andromeda. Es flipante. Por cierto no hagas caso al troll este el vox_enciclopedia


----------



## -V_ (21 Ene 2022)

Son una plaga


----------



## Soberano (21 Ene 2022)

"En cuanto han cumplido catorce años , las mujeres son llamadas “ _señoras_ ” _por los hombres_ . Y así , viendo que no tienen otro porvenir que compartir con ellos el lecho , empiezan a cargarse de artificiosos adornos y a poner en estos todas sus esperanzas. Vale, pues, la pena procurar que comprendan que por ninguna otra cosa se las honrará sino por el echo de mostrarse prudentes y recatadas."

Epitecto


----------



## Soberano (21 Ene 2022)

Epitecto= 2000 años
VOX ENCICLOPEDIA= 7 días y 215 rebuznos.


----------



## Murnau (21 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.



Cierto, si no fuese porque el humano puede elegir, ellos no. Por lo tanto, esa pregunta-excusa hace mucho que se resolvió. De hecho, no fue ni un reto hacerlo. No puedes odiar a un tiburón, porque es una máquina perfecta que se ha mantenido tal cual desde hace 300 millones de años, prácticamente no ha cambiado, es uno de los habitantes más antiguos, un verdadero esclavo de su instinto depredador, pero el humano tiene autoconsciencia de si mismo, y múltiples opciones ante la presión biológica.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

tenemos al incel de vox del foro, venga tontito, estas enfermo, por cierto aclarate, cada vez que contestas a uno das un punto de vista distinto al otro, menudo troll incel estas hecho, a pastar al campo nenita, a ti te ponia yo ahi, a ver cuanto duras. Flipao


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2022)

Hay una plaga de orden bíblica. La sociedad actual no tiene las herramientas para ponerle coto al narcicismo.


----------



## Soberano (21 Ene 2022)

Ya quedé más que satisfecho en mis tiempos mozos, y hoy tengo más que suficiente con mi mujer.

Me importa un carajo, si recibes o si te dan por culo, pero este no es el foro chapaculos.

Deja de provocar, que pierdes más aceite que una refinería.

Adiós capullo.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2022)

Qué te pasa? Un poco de ira narcisista de madrugada? Te vas al ignore con tus multis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.



De acuerdo, pero somos seres racionales y precisamente para evitar eso las sociedades habían conseguido contener esa hipergamia y que las mujeres no destrozaran esa suciedad. Nosotros nos creemos más listos que nadie y les damos libertad para hacer lo que les de la gana, lo que todos sabemos adonde va a desembocar.


----------



## Soberano (21 Ene 2022)

No hace falta que me respondas en mayúsculas. Por tus rebuznos deduzco que te la he puesto dura.

A cascarla..


----------



## magufone (21 Ene 2022)

Siempre lo han sido. Y no era necesarimente malo. 
El problema es el equilibrio. El hombre tambien se ha desmasculinizado. Decadas atacando valores masculinos y contraprogramando a saco. Y por supuesto leyenda negra a tutiplen.
Fortaleza, valor, lealtad y... si, tambien fidelidad. Demonizados en favor de una nueva masculinidad de soja.
Hombres y mujeres se han equilibrado y complementado los unos a los otros a lo largo de la historia; roles NO impuestos socialmente, al contrario de lo que psicologos y psiquiatras emasculados nos quieren hacer creer. Y no era para nada malo. Pero la ecuación se ha desbalaceado y ahora tenemos el despropósito que hay ahora.


----------



## magufone (21 Ene 2022)

No precisamente


----------



## qbit (21 Ene 2022)

La sociedad tradicional ataba en corto a las mujeres por algo. Las educaba para respetar a los hombres, pues ellas ya, con el tiempo, tenderían solas a dejar de respetarlos. Si hoy en día se hace lo contrario, pues desastre servido.

Por supuesto, se hace lo contrario en la actualidad para destruirnos y porque no tenemos un gobierno español.


----------



## ChortiHunter (21 Ene 2022)

Esto es solo una ilusión. Antes cuando no había pantallitas frasheando ceros y unos haciéndote creer que estas viendo una persona y no unas combinaciones de luces. 
Ahora, con las pantallitas las chortinas HOT tienen la opción de hacerse unas fotitos enciendefuegos y vendérselas gratis a millones de personas, y con la facilidad para pagar pues es más fácil pescar cash del bueno, de las cuales estadísticamente por cojones tendrá a unas ballenas gordas que les financies todo tipo de mierdas por fotitos y atención por parte de la fémina a la cual también experimenta un orgasmo psicológico al recibir tal atención y beneficio. La tecnología es el asesino. Muchos argumenta que internet ha dado un mundo de conocimiento e información, pero en realidad, el 95%+ es información y conocimientos basura. Pero la esclavitud es muy cómoda hoy en día.


----------



## Chino Negro (21 Ene 2022)

El problema es que a los hombres nos han quitado las armas por eso ya no podemos dominarlas, es decir nos han castrado sin darnos cuenta, no tenemos trabajo, no vivimos en la naturaleza y no corremos peligro alguno, ellas mismas sobreviven y cuando una mujer sobrevive sin un hombre ya no hay nada que hacer.
Por eso les digo a mis padres para que sirve estudiar y tener un buen trabajo si una mujer va a ganar más que yo, además de seguir estando solo toda la vida a este paso salgo con la armadura del Kendō y una katana.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.



Pero aquí entraríamos en el debate del homosapiens versión femenina y que miles de años de evolución parece que , una gran parte vive en el infantilismo más básico y se nutren de el como si fuera la meta de la vida ,llegamos a este grado de civilización tras anos de lucha y supervivencia solo para ver cómo nuestras féminas se vuelven idiotas ? Entonces la naturaleza ya nos había planeado una venganza desde un comienzo y esto no se puede erradicar ....si la mujer sigue involución ando terminara en un futuro como esclava real de un consumismo que no distinguirá ya que es tener vida .


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Ene 2022)

No podemos luchar contra nuestro instinto de meter la polla en un coño.


----------



## XRL (21 Ene 2022)

Pero qué es lo que está pasando mi gente!


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Ene 2022)

@VOX_ENCICLOPEDIA directo al ignore.


----------



## XRL (21 Ene 2022)

pero cuantos años tienes? 12?


----------



## Esflinter (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Antes de nada pido que haya un debate serio, manginas huelebragas debiles y trolls iros a tomar porculo. Primer aviso.
> 
> Pues bueno,llevo sabiendo de estos temas "tabu" que hablan de la mujer narcicista desde hace varios años, por varias vivencias que he tenido y una casi "rollo" por que me aleje, esquive una bala. Si hablas de estos temas pues ya sabeis los que sabes del tema pues te miran raro los borregos estos aliades pagafantas y caballeros blancos, lo tienen todo estos hombres debiles arrastrados. Canales "grandes" que hacen contenido redpill para hombres pues se estan animando a hablar de esto y me alegro, no sabeis la de vidas que destrozan estas mujeres, se habla del hombre maltratador, pero la mujer maltratadora tambien existe. Y bien que opinais? Los caballeros blancos con vuestra armadura reluciente y salvador de "doncellas" defendeis lo infendible? Es para haceroslo mirar, hay que querese mas cojones. Aqui dejo el video que a comentado este "youtuber" redpill.



Te han jodido pero bien eh, morkulo?


----------



## shur 1 (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Que lamentable eres, dices que no eres un huelebragas pero eres un pajero, te contradices muchisimo compadre, menudo omega oprimido sexual eres. Vete a tu cueva a pasar todo el dia pajeandote anormal, eso es insano. Asi estas de chalao con las pajas que la pones como diosas.



Pero cállate un poco imbécil, que no paras de repetir todas las palabras de los locazos NGTOW. Omegas, incels, betas, pajilleros, cueva, doritos, pagafantas, nuncafollistas, vírgenes, huelebragas, white knights, red pills, es que apestas a puto FEO rabioso.


----------



## shur 1 (21 Ene 2022)

Y este otro majadero que habla exactamente igual y dice las mismas tonterías. Sois perdedores muertos de hambre que no conocéis otra realidad que la vuestra y vuestros amigos perdedores. Menuda mierda de hilo entre el OP y este gilipollas virgen que llama diosas a las mujeres y dice que los folladores no existen. Idiota que eres un idiota sin vida y un panchito de mierda.


----------



## nate (21 Ene 2022)

*Que dice el mutante?  *


----------



## OvEr0n (21 Ene 2022)

Conocer la naturaleza humana está bien. Pensar que aun conociendola puedes escapar a tu propia condición humana es de ilusos. Al igual que sabes que vas a morir y sigues viviendo.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Pero cállate un poco imbécil, que no paras de repetir todas las palabras de los locazos NGTOW. Omegas, incels, betas, pajilleros, cueva, doritos, pagafantas, nuncafollistas, vírgenes, huelebragas, white knights, red pills, es que apestas a puto FEO rabioso.



Jajajajaja otro como el vox enciclopedia este, lamento decirte caballero blanco que no, que no estoy metido en ninguna de esas comunidades y tampoco en mgtow, eso no quita que este de acuerdo por como exponen la hipergamia, eso os jode a muchos que las endiosais y las mismas mujeres por qué se os acaba el chiringuito de joder al hombre. El imbécil aquí eres tú que por ejemplo hablo de la inmigración ilegal ya tengo que ser de vox? O que si no me fío de esta pseudo vacuna con un poco de sentido común ya tengo que ser magufo? No. El españolito promedio dais asco y te lo dice un español que cada vez pasa más de la sociedad española. En vez de razonar y debatir como adultos nada más sabéis encasillar. Sois una panda de borregos, así estamos que los políticos hacen lo que le dan la gana con ustedes. Por como está toda la situación en el país con todo solo os puedo decir una cosa, disfrutad lo votado y que habéis "construido" borregos. Tenéis lo que os merecéis. 0 pena me dais. A mamarla. Vete a tomar porculo forocochero de mierda, tienes tu sitio alli con tus manginas shurs cornudos de mierda, en el general solo veo fracasados como tú dices que si su mano le ha puesto los cuernos o pilla calcio. Sois pateticos. Esto es ser triunfador estar con hipergamas? El que tenéis una realidad distinta sois vosotros que sois los verdaderos fracasados, menudas películas os montáis los trolls de ForoCoches.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Ene 2022)

Antes había unas normas para los hombres y otras para las mujeres. Ahora se mantienen las normas para los hombres y ellas son diosas.

Yo estoy separado y me siento en extremo liberado, no vuelvo a salir con una ni a comprar el pan. Tengo una hija pequeña a la que adoro más que a mi mismo y no necesito más.

Los principales perjudicados por el feminismo son los niños, y luego no se sí los hombres o las propias mujeres que están tan solas que acaban coleccionando mascotas. Irá a mucho más, solo estamos viendo el principio de esta nueva sociedad más individualista que nunca.

Si un día vuelven los tiempes duros (esperemos que no) y hay que trabajar de verdad, volverán a someterse para no tener que mover el culo. Es lo que hacen en los paises pobres, se someten al occidental para salir de su agujero, pero no hay que caer en el error, si te las traes aquí en un par de años se irenemonterizan y te la lian parda.

Han roto el contrato social porque no piensan a largo plazo y ya no se las puede controlar. Ahora a morir solas y a ser devoradas por sus gatos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Ene 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Antes había unas normas para los hombres y otras para las mujeres. Ahora se mantienen las normas para los hombres y ellas son diosas.
> 
> Yo estoy separado y me siento en extremo liberado, no vuelvo a salir con una ni a comprar el pan. Tengo una hija pequeña a la que adoro más que a mi mismo y no necesito más.
> 
> ...



Mamma mía las pollas que se comerá tu cría.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> No podemos luchar contra nuestro instinto de meter la polla en un coño.



Cierto, pero esto es un debate y tampoco tengo la necesidad de ser un activista o un MRA o pertenecer a mgtow o comunidades similares, prefiero ir más a mi puta bola. Solo me apetece debatir sobre la naturaleza femenina, solo eso.


----------



## Lonchafina (21 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo del empoderamiento y tal. No?

Si no encuentras una mujer que no de problemas, una paja y a dormir.


----------



## AEM (21 Ene 2022)

ellas no son diosas, somos nosotros que las endiosamos por ser esclavos de nuestra propia biología. Si lo piensas bien, todo lo realmente necesario para el sustento y desarrollo de una civilización lo crean, construyen y mantienen los hombres. Mira a tu alrededor


----------



## Jackblack (21 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.



Ya sabéis hombres, cuando deis una hostia, no es culpa vuestra, es la biologia...
Lo q hay q leer...mira si tu t comparas con una hiena bien por ti.
No nos pongas a los demás a tu nivel d subhumano.
Los humanos tenemos la capacidad d ser seres conscientes y dominar nuestros impulsos.
Además q lo de joder adrede y aprovecharte d las leyes no tiene nada q ver.


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Ene 2022)

Vivimos en una sociedad de manginas y cucks que toleran y agauntan todo a una mujer, eso sí, al revés no se le pasa al hombre ni que mire a una mujer por la calle.








En Forocoches es un orgullo que tu novia tenga Onlyfans


Para que veais a qué nivel está llegando el español medio con tal de poder oler a una hembra... De los creadores de: -¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia haga topless? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka. -¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia vaya a tomar un café con su ex? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Ene 2022)

La mujer actual es un producto de su tiempo, es cierto que siempre fueron narcisistas y superficiales, pero hoy están desatadas.


----------



## Euron G. (21 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Llego aquí.
> 
> Dejo esto.
> 
> ...




Hombre, lo ideal es no tener Instagram. Pero sea.


----------



## Kremlink (21 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.



Hmm pero las hienas no tienen nuestro raciocinio 

Podría dedicarme a matar y no ser malvado? No por mis mientes


----------



## poppom (21 Ene 2022)

la civilización tiene miles de años. Los únicos que tragan con el progreso y las maravillas del siglo xxi son los progres manginas.
En tecnología electrónica es obvio que no, pero en temas sociales casi todo está inventado desde hace eones
El patriarcado no es una consecuencia caprichosa del destino. Las cosas pasan por algo y los antiguos lo tenían muy claro.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (21 Ene 2022)

Pues que les den porculo a las mujeres , que las aguante su puta madre


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> ellas no son diosas, somos nosotros que las endiosamos por ser esclavos de nuestra propia biología. Si lo piensas bien, todo lo realmente necesario para el sustento y desarrollo de una civilización lo crean, construyen y mantienen los hombres. Mira a tu alrededor



Yo no he dicho que sean diosas, eso lo dicen los manginas ofendiditos que han entrado al hilo, yo digo que se creen diosas por culpa de estos mismos. Que es diferente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Lo que opino es que no hay que caer en el error de odiar a las mujeres por ser como son, es su naturaleza, la crueldad no es de ellas en si, sino de las leyes biológicas que nos gobiernan, ellas tienen instintos como la hipergamia que las hacen incapaces de amar de forma real mas que a sus hijos y familiares sanguíneos directos, no es que ellas sean perversas es que la propia naturaleza es perversa, el otro dia vi un documental de unas hienas que devoran a una cria de elefante, daba gritos, convulsionaba, gemia, y las hienas masticaban y rasgaban su carne, puede decirse que las hienas sean malas? NO, es su biologia.



Discrepo... su naturaleza es egoísta e inmoral, sí.... pero no están libres de responsabilidad. Su voluntad para ser mejores, para colaborar y para no herir, y no traicionar, eso no es natural, eso es desidia moral de ellas, que se han entregado jubilosas y POR VOLUNTAD PROPIA a la miserabilidad personal más inadmisible.

¿Por qué te crees que los antiguos ataban a las mujeres en corto? ¿Por machistas?
No, era porque sabían que la única forma de tener a una sociedad medianamente ordenada y justa es educando a las mujeres.
Premiándolas si se portan bien y castigándolas si o hacen mal. Condicionándolas.

En el momento en el que hemos empezado a aplaudir sus malos comportamientos, y hemos dejado de premiarlas por los buenos, hemos perdido el control y ellas, voluntariamente, más allá de su tendencia genética, nos han traicionado.

La culpa es nuestra, porque hemos dejado de educarlas, pero ni de lejos se puede concluir que ellas estén exentas de responsabilidad.


----------



## Gothaus (21 Ene 2022)

No hay más que ver las redes sociales, lo plagadas que están de zorras postureando. Qué mal invento, les ha subido el ego demasiado, ahora un hombre normal y corriente no es suficiente para ellas, todas quieren al alfita posicionadito, aún cuando ellas no valen ni media mierda, ni siquiera una fracción de lo que vale un hombre trabajador del montón.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad de manginas y cucks que toleran y agauntan todo a una mujer, eso sí, al revés no se le pasa al hombre ni que mire a una mujer por la calle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que opinas @shur1 de tu querido foro? Ahora no dices nada verdad? No erais tan triunfadores? Panda de fantasmas jajajaja y frustrados de clóset, tenéis el mismo comportamiento que las mujeres, a la mínima crítica os ofendeis los manginas. Tenéis el mismo sistema neurológico. Que pena me dais jajajaja


----------



## Domm (21 Ene 2022)

Lo más hilarante del narcisismo femenino es que precisamente el feminismo no es más que un invento social reciente, una imposición artificial sin sustento biológico ni antecedentes exitosos en la historia.

Y el orgullo y satisfacción huecas que provienen de éste pseudo feminismo es lo único que tienen esas pobres almas cándidas.

 son tan entrañables


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No hay más que ver las redes sociales, lo plagadas que están de zorras postureando. Qué mal invento, les ha subido el ego demasiado, ahora un hombre normal y corriente no es suficiente para ellas, todas quieren al alfita posicionadito, aún cuando ellas no valen ni media mierda, ni siquiera una fracción de lo que vale un hombre trabajador del montón.



Las redes sociales son porno suave y ligoteo digital encubierto, el que no lo vea es ciego!!!


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Las redes sociales son porno suave y ligoteo digital encubierto, el que no lo vea es ciego!!!



Y las mujeres lo saben muy bien y juegan con eso con la doble vara de medir. Déjame que haga copia y pega de un hilo que hice.

En Forocoches e incluso aquí leo a muchos hombres que creen que no querer que tu novia se ponga a zorrear por instagram o se vaya con un amigo a tomar un cafelito (jijiji) es un síntoma de inseguridad y de ser un beta. En parte es cierto, porque si tu novia se porta así es porque no te respeta y ha visto que se puede cagar en tu boca que tú sonries y aceptas. Pero es interesante cómo esto mismo no pasa al revés, que a la mujer nunca se la tacha de insegura ni de tóxica.

Las mujeres y la sociedad supuestamente heteropatriarcal te van a decir que no querer que tu mujer se ponga a zorrear es masculinidad tóxica, que eres un maltratador, etc. Que tú no tienes que controlar ni su teléfono, ni sus RRSS, ni con quién sale, ni cómo viste, etc.









Pero... ¿qué pasa cuando es al revés? ¿qué se le dice a la mujer cuando es su novio el que flirtea por internet o queda con amigas? Ah amigo, ahí la cosa cambia mucho... Esto es lo que le dicen a las mujeres y esta es la mierda que comparten entre ellas:


Que si tu novio da like a fotos de otras mujeres es un guarro, un cerdo y no te respeta ¿Os imagináis un vídeo al revés? Imposible, al revés él acabaría esposado y el vídeo terminaba con un discurso sobre cómo tenemos que respetar el espacio de nuestras mujeres. Y claro, en este vídeo ninguna va a decir que hay que respetar el espacio del pobre muchacho, que es sólo un like y que ella es una insegura.

Podéis hacer vosotros mismos la prueba en foros, buscad hilos abiertos por hombres celosos con hilos abiertos por mujeres celosas. Las respuestas en general siempre son las mismas: Él se tiene que joder y tragar con la libertad y los jijijeos de su novia mientras que ella siempre es una pobre víctima que sufre porque él no la tiene en cuenta a ella ni a sus sentimientos. Entre ellas se cubren los zorreos, las infidelidades y justifican sus celos, mientras que los hombres hacen todo lo contrario, se ponen del lugar de la mujer aunque no conozcan la versión de ella.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Ene 2022)

Las redes sociales han sido la herramienta idónea para ello. Es enfermizo, solo muestran su cuerpo, su canalillo, su culo, sus tetas operadas, sus bailecitos con la canción de moda, y poco más. Y la mayoría copiándose en los videos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Antes de nada pido que haya un debate serio, manginas huelebragas debiles y trolls iros a tomar porculo. Primer aviso.
> 
> Pues bueno,llevo sabiendo de estos temas "tabu" que hablan de la mujer narcicista desde hace varios años, por varias vivencias que he tenido y una casi "rollo" por que me aleje, esquive una bala. Si hablas de estos temas pues ya sabeis los que sabes del tema pues te miran raro los borregos estos aliades pagafantas y caballeros blancos, lo tienen todo estos hombres debiles arrastrados. Canales "grandes" que hacen contenido redpill para hombres pues se estan animando a hablar de esto y me alegro, no sabeis la de vidas que destrozan estas mujeres, se habla del hombre maltratador, pero la mujer maltratadora tambien existe. Y bien que opinais? Los caballeros blancos con vuestra armadura reluciente y salvador de "doncellas" defendeis lo infendible? Es para haceroslo mirar, hay que querese mas cojones. Aqui dejo el video que a comentado este "youtuber" redpill.



Este es Eric Barr? 
No se sabe si se refiere a otra persona. 

Ascazo de spanglish.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Antes de nada pido que haya un debate serio, manginas huelebragas debiles y trolls iros a tomar porculo. Primer aviso.
> 
> Pues bueno,llevo sabiendo de estos temas "tabu" que hablan de la mujer narcicista desde hace varios años, por varias vivencias que he tenido y una casi "rollo" por que me aleje, esquive una bala. Si hablas de estos temas pues ya sabeis los que sabes del tema pues te miran raro los borregos estos aliades pagafantas y caballeros blancos, lo tienen todo estos hombres debiles arrastrados. Canales "grandes" que hacen contenido redpill para hombres pues se estan animando a hablar de esto y me alegro, no sabeis la de vidas que destrozan estas mujeres, se habla del hombre maltratador, pero la mujer maltratadora tambien existe. Y bien que opinais? Los caballeros blancos con vuestra armadura reluciente y salvador de "doncellas" defendeis lo infendible? Es para haceroslo mirar, hay que querese mas cojones. Aqui dejo el video que a comentado este "youtuber" redpill.



Ah, pero hay mujeres no narcisistas?


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Antes de nada pido que haya un debate serio, manginas huelebragas debiles y trolls iros a tomar porculo. Primer aviso.
> 
> Pues bueno,llevo sabiendo de estos temas "tabu" que hablan de la mujer narcicista desde hace varios años, por varias vivencias que he tenido y una casi "rollo" por que me aleje, esquive una bala. Si hablas de estos temas pues ya sabeis los que sabes del tema pues te miran raro los borregos estos aliades pagafantas y caballeros blancos, lo tienen todo estos hombres debiles arrastrados. Canales "grandes" que hacen contenido redpill para hombres pues se estan animando a hablar de esto y me alegro, no sabeis la de vidas que destrozan estas mujeres, se habla del hombre maltratador, pero la mujer maltratadora tambien existe. Y bien que opinais? Los caballeros blancos con vuestra armadura reluciente y salvador de "doncellas" defendeis lo infendible? Es para haceroslo mirar, hay que querese mas cojones. Aqui dejo el video que a comentado este "youtuber" redpill.



Lo que un calBo diga, no tiene valor.

De todos modos, el problema no viene de las mujeres y su ego desmesurado en las social media, porque al final ellas mismas se amargan la vida esclavizándose a los Likes que reciben y a las fluctuaciones de los inputs positivos en sus fotos.

Inicialmente sienten ese chute de dopamina al ver cómo su número de ’followers’ sube como la espuma y obtienen el casito que tanto les gusta y tanto necesitan. Pero una tía vulgar llegará a cierto número de pagafantas donde quedará estacanda. Los mismos ’likes’ y los mismos tontos que le sueltan lo mismo. Eso para ellas es un golpe demoledor hacia su ego, pues no entenderán que mientras ellas se quedan en los 20.000 seguidores, otras que conocen tienen 25.000 o 30.000. Lo que no saben es que las de 25.000 y 30.000 les pasa lo mismo al ver que otras tienen 40.000.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la gran mayoría de las Instagramers son chicas entre los 16 y los 25 años. Cualquier chica de 18 tiene unos 20.k de ’followers’ sin problemas. Que es una cifra muy alta? Sí, pero para ellas eso es lo mínimo y siempre van a querer más. Y cuando no lo consigan van a pillarse grandes problemas de autoestima, pues la comparación es enorme. Se ha llegado al punto (y esto es absolutamente real) de que basan su valía en el nº de seguidores que tienen en el Insta. Repito, esto no es una broma, es total y absolutamente cierto.

El problema es la inmensa cantidad de escoria pagafantas, emasculados y nu males que van de caballeros blancos, defendiendo a las guarrillas y a las feminazis. Los mismos miserables que les pagan en Onlyfans para cascársela en privado con aquellas que tanto defienden en público de todos esos ”machistas”.

Las Social Media no son la constatación del declive de las mujeres y sus valores, sino el declive del hombre occidental y su BETAtificación.

Las Social Media son el reflejo de una población masculina occidental deprimida y solitaria. Mayoritariamente blanca. No sé vosotros, pero yo llevo muchos años pasándome por 4chan y me queda claro que una cosa: la triste realidad un inmenso número de chavales entre los 15 y los 30 años que se sienten rechazados por la sociedad y por las mujeres, que se medican antidepresivos chungos, que pasan las noches en internet porque no encuentran trabajo; que tienen trabajos de mierda; que se sienten fracasados pero que, a pesar de la furia y el rencor que sienten, no tienen alma para levantarse a luchar.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Estás proyectando.

Mi instagram lo tengo para relacionarme con la gente que conozco y mi actividad consiste única y exclusivamente para colgar mis ilustraciones y seguir a otros artistas.

Por seguir, no sigo ni a clubs de fútbol ni artistas.

Y, no. Te equivocas si crees que soy un fachilla de los que rondan por aquí. Soy un hombre orgulloso de ser, pero no soy un machista de mierda ni un tradicionalista.

PD: veo que no te llega para entender mi comentario. Estás disparando a lo loco porque estás desorientado.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Ene 2022)

ignorad a ese @VOX_ENCICLOPEDIA de una vez, hostia


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Entiendo: tú has venido aquí a buscar casito. Pues muy bien


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Ene 2022)

Lo que me pone de mala hostia de este foro, es que en hilos multi pág sobre esta temática nadie menciona a QUIén conspira para ponernos a nuestras mujeres encontra.

Indefensión aprendida supongo...

Tenéis lo que os merecéis.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Grande Erick Barker, de lo mejor que he visto ultimimante en Youtube junto a "La Pildora Roja", Redpilianos, Bru Capella y Machos Alpha.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Lo que me pone de mala hostia de este foro, es que en hilos multi pág sobre esta temática nadie menciona a QUIén conspira para ponernos a nuestras mujeres encontra.
> 
> Indefensión aprendida supongo...
> 
> Tenéis lo que os merecéis.



Pues las élites y las leyes gregarias que crean para que un día se le vayan la pinza y te jodan la vida pero bien. Eso sí heres hombre blanco hetero, si eres morito circule, puede ir usted tranquilo


----------



## Barrunto (21 Ene 2022)

Pero si ya la Biblia en el Antiguo Testamento advertía de la naturaleza mezquina de la mujer, la fábula de Adán y Eva te advierte de ello.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

No me extraña, estos son víctimas los borregos del nwo, lo de siempre, divide y venceras. 0 pena me dan estos infraseres. Por cierto mira como he dicho este comentario y ya me cita insultandome jajajaja, me descojono


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Nadal, un Macho Alpha, orgulloso de ser Español, de Derechas, y que hace rabiar a los Izmierdosos y a las Feminsitas, grande Rafa!! Lógico que haga chorrear a las mujeres. 

[Nadal se la saca] Un periolisto formula a Nadal una pregunta capciosa sobre igualdad... y responde con un smatch | Burbuja.info

Medios: - Rafa Nadal calla a una periodista feminista. | Página 2 | Burbuja.info





__





¿Por qué la izmierda critica el altruismo voluntario como el de Nadal?


Ya habreis visto como a raiz de a ayuda que ha ofrecido Nadal a los afectados por la riada, poniendo a disposición sus propiedades para que puedan guarecerse, han salido en tromba toda la ultraizmierda protestando y afeandole la conducta. Parece que hubiera cometido un delito o a saber qué. Lo...




www.burbuja.info









__





Rafa Nadal saluda a VOX


:eek alerta alerta alerta antinadalista ... meparto:




www.burbuja.info





Y yo sigo a Rafa Nadal, como deportista, desde que se lo conocía por ser el sobrino del futbolista Miguel Ángel Nadal, subnormal!!

Ale, a la mierda, Mangina!!


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Nadal, un Macho Alpha, orgulloso de ser Español, de Derechas, y que hace rabiar a los Izmierdosos y a las Feminsitas, grande Rafa!! Lógico que haga chorrear a las mujeres.
> 
> [Nadal se la saca] Un periolisto formula a Nadal una pregunta capciosa sobre igualdad... y responde con un smatch | Burbuja.info
> 
> ...



Aparte de mangina es un gay oprimido, mira el mensaje más arriba de @Desenvolupattor


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Aparte de mangina es un gay oprimido, mira el mensaje más arriba de @Desenvolupattor



Es una putita que busca atención, lo malo es que jode un hilo que pinta interesante, pero bueno, ay que escupirle y mearle encima para que tome conciéncia de la mierda que es... y por diversión, obviamente.

De hecho, no me extrañaría que fuera un Trannynick, que detrás del teclado hubiera una mujer haciendose pasar por un hombre, estas gilipolleces infantiloides no las suelta alguien con un mínimo de testosterona.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es una putita que busca atención, lo malo es que jode un hilo que pinta interesante, pero bueno, ay que escupirle y mearle encima para que tome conciéncia de la mierda que es... y por diversión, obviamente.
> 
> De hecho, no me extrañaría que fuera un Trannynick, que detrás del teclado hubiera una mujer haciendose pasar por un hombre, estas gilipolleces infantiloides no las suelta alguien con un mínimo de testosterona.



Yo ya le he reportado, que se pudra, obviamente a la vez me estoy descojonando de él con las cosas random que pone jajajaja. Al menos me río. Buena tarde


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ene 2022)

Como si los hombres no fueran narcisistas...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Ene 2022)

estoy en un canal telegram pequeño de negacionistas y están con el rollo del sexo todo el día...tías diciendo guarradas...en fin...

...hoy me he puesto un poco serio, y he hecho algo de crítica e, INCREIBLEMENTE, alguna ha hecho reflexiones cercanas a lo que aquí hablamos (fin del amor, fin de los valores, hipersexualización...)...

....HA SIDO COSA DE MINUTOS, han vuelto con el rollo sexual pero menos intenso.

Espero que toda esta plandemia sirva para QUE NO VAYA A MAS, toda la locura del postureo y de la hiper-turbo-sexualización de todo...no digo de volver a lo de antes, pero si que sea todo más sosegado... que ser buen chaval y majete no sea un handicap ni considerado como algo NEGATIVO.

CON POCO ME CONFORMO!!!


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Ene 2022)

La mayor parte de la sociedad es narcisista, tanto hombres como mujeres. Por cada mujer narcisista te encuentras un hombre igual o peor, ya sean heterosexuales, maricones o travelos.


----------



## DarkNight (21 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Antes de nada pido que haya un debate serio, manginas huelebragas debiles y trolls iros a tomar porculo. Primer aviso.
> 
> Pues bueno,llevo sabiendo de estos temas "tabu" que hablan de la mujer narcicista desde hace varios años, por varias vivencias que he tenido y una casi "rollo" por que me aleje, esquive una bala. Si hablas de estos temas pues ya sabeis los que sabes del tema pues te miran raro los borregos estos aliades pagafantas y caballeros blancos, lo tienen todo estos hombres debiles arrastrados. Canales "grandes" que hacen contenido redpill para hombres pues se estan animando a hablar de esto y me alegro, no sabeis la de vidas que destrozan estas mujeres, se habla del hombre maltratador, pero la mujer maltratadora tambien existe. Y bien que opinais? Los caballeros blancos con vuestra armadura reluciente y salvador de "doncellas" defendeis lo infendible? Es para haceroslo mirar, hay que querese mas cojones. Aqui dejo el video que a comentado este "youtuber" redpill.




Para mujer narcisista, enamorada de sí misma, con 0 empatia, tenemos a Garbiñe Muguruza, que se hace 100 fotos al día en Instragram. Es enfermizo.

Y como ella, miles de mujeres. Están psiquiatricamente enfermas


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Como siempre, a la que les apretas, o las apretas un poco, sacan al homófobo que llevan dentro; conmigo no funciona el manshaming, os tengo calados:

La Sociedad MODERNA Te Quiere Hacer Sentir CULPABLE! #redpill #shorts - YouTube 

Tengo valor por mi mismo, no dependo para nada de tu validaciòn de mierda.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Ale, adios! Ya no te hago casito!


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Creas el hilo en el subforo de Economía en vez de Guardería o Ático. Además, tema repetido hasta la saciedad y encima en subforo que no tiene nada que ver
> 
> Vaya cojonazos, tiempos atrás te baneaban por esto.



Si aquí hablan de todo también en este subforo aparte del ático y guardería. Banearme? Lo que si seguro es me hubieran baneado ya en forocarros(manginas) seguro si hablo de esto "por delito de odio" y no sere el primero ni el ultimo que hable de esto.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ene 2022)

Qué chorrada, esto no es ninguna plaga, es la civilización y la biología unidas de la mano dándose besitos en un columpio. Las cosas son como son y como deben ser.


----------



## Mis Alaska (21 Ene 2022)

Monseñor Munilla, lo explica mejor y da 3x1: herida narcisista, pansexsualismo y crisis de confianza.



Va al tema a partir del minuto 4 (previo a esto, meras presentaciones).


----------



## MAESE PELMA (21 Ene 2022)

y quién te está obligando a seguir lo que dice él?


----------



## Mis Alaska (21 Ene 2022)

Al margen de que sea cura, este hombre dice cosas muy interesantes, pero tú mismo.


----------



## Nationwww (21 Ene 2022)

A pajas/porno y sin problemas...


----------



## Mis Alaska (21 Ene 2022)

A ti te vendría bien un exorcismo. La iglesia los da gratis.


----------



## DarkNight (21 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que ya te tenemos a ti de Maestro de bragas y transexualidad, para explicarnoslo. Que haríamos sin ti!


----------



## DarkNight (21 Ene 2022)

No pierdo mi tiempo con mediocres. Otro al ignore XD Vaya limpia. Como la disfruto!


----------



## Hao X (21 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Llego aquí.
> 
> Dejo esto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 914026



Lo subo a:

Don’t use fucking instagram


----------



## Hao X (21 Ene 2022)

La culpa de todo la tiene la tecnología. El instinto de provocación sexual constante es uno de los instintos más fuertes de la mujer, y todo durante la última década se ha desarrollado para facilitarlo y potenciarlo. Los creadores de cosas como instagram deberían responder ante juicio por crímenes de lesa humanidad,


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Ene 2022)

El problema es dejarles libertad a un ser que no la quiere ni la disfruta.


Las mujeres son siervas por naturaleza, siempre dependen y dependerán de un hombre, hijos o familia. Toda su vida se enfoca en eso, una buena pareja para estar asegurada. Es biologia, un ser humano antiguo que esta apartir de los 13 a 14 años embarazada practicamente el resto de su vida en la cavernas y de los cuales apenas aporta mas que recorger alimentos al lado de al cueva. Son siglos y siglos de este comportamiento que quieren cambiar con ingenieria social. Por eso siempre miran y quieren al macho mas fuerte y en mejor posición de la tribu. Y para ello va a utilizar sus encantos sexuales para lograrlo. El macho a la vez se aseguraba una pareja regular con la que follar y un progenie con la que asegurarse la vejez.


El problema es cuando le han cambiado ese rol de cientos de miles de años en unas decadas. Y nos ha dado las destrucción social actual y a la extinción de la raza humana en los proximos 200 años si las tasas de natalidad se siguen manteniendo.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (21 Ene 2022)

endiosando y pagando fantas a demonios de atencion , que esperabais


----------



## quijotin (22 Ene 2022)

Callate ya, PUTO MARICÓN. Porque a ti hasta lo de huelebragas te viene grande. Eres un puto MEDIOHOMBRE y un MARICÓN,y no por homosexual sino por ti FALTA DE HOMBRÍA. Infraseres como tú sois totalmente PRESCINDIBLES.


----------



## quijotin (22 Ene 2022)

No solo eres un maricón sino que además eres RETRASADO, y un trol de pésima calidad. Lárgate a forocoches que este no es sitio para ti


----------



## The Master (22 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Llego aquí.
> 
> Dejo esto.
> 
> ...



se ha quedado corto. lo que tienes que hacer es seguir solo a hombres.


las mujeres liberadas discriminan a los hombres trabajadores sexualmente, La Moneda de pago lógica es que esos mismos hombres discriminen a las mujeres socialmente hablando, con su dinero, votos, exclusión de sus círculos sociales solo para hombres... como era hasta que les dejamos que se nos subieran a la chepa


----------



## Culozilla (23 Ene 2022)

Tu Dios es bondad, pero tú eres maldad Y mediocridad.


----------



## corolaria (23 Ene 2022)

*La plaga de la mujer narcicista o el narcicismo femenino | redes sociales, pagafantas, aliades, sociedad ginocentrista, etc...*


Cuando la mayoría de los tíos de ahora os comportáis como niños sin destetar, es lo que pasa.

No hay más que leeros en este jilo, que al final no da para nada lo que promete.
Sólo lloricas inmaduros diciendo que las uvas aún están verdes.


Que el mamarracho del OP haya abierto esta mierda (y encima como tema serio, que ya es el colmo) en el principal en lugar de la guardería o el ático, ya lo dice todo de él.

Poco os pasa y más burla de vosotros tenían que hacer, ciertamente.

Para que te traten con respeto hay que hacerse respetar.
De toda la vida.


----------



## Morkulv (23 Ene 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> *La plaga de la mujer narcicista o el narcicismo femenino | redes sociales, pagafantas, aliades, sociedad ginocentrista, etc...*
> 
> 
> Cuando la mayoría de los tíos de ahora os comportáis como niños sin destetar, es lo que pasa.
> ...



Tu que sabes si me comporto como un crio iluminado? dices los tios de ahora, tu que tienes 80 o 100 años, te crees un puto dios? Los que vais asi por los foros habria que veros en la vida real, sois los que vais con la cabeza agachadita, sois unos mierdas, por como hablas otro de forocoches y foroarrastrados, anda mira se ha ofendido el pobre, chupala narcicista de mierda tarao, es para meterte a un manicomio y quitarte las putas redes sociales y foros. Defiendes a los maltratadores, tu tienes un problema gordo.

Se ve que eres un ignorante tambien encima, el pack completo, por mucho que te hagas respetar con un tarado o una tarada no sirve de nada a la larga, su cerebro es tan distinto a las personas normales al nivel de los psicopatas que no merece la pena a la larga darse a respetar, lo se por experiencia y acaba uno hasta la polla, lo mejor es cortar contacto, estoy de acuerdo que si al momento hacerse respetar pero si de nada sirve a la larga pues lo mejor es mandarlo a tomar porculo como voy a hacer contigo ahora, mira se ha ofendido el piel finita este y despues vas diciendo a los demas lloricas jajajaja. Sigue retratandote, has intentando dejarme en ridiculo pero te ha salido mal la jugada, pudrete hijo de la grandisima puta.


----------



## Morkulv (24 Ene 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> *La plaga de la mujer narcicista o el narcicismo femenino | redes sociales, pagafantas, aliades, sociedad ginocentrista, etc...*
> 
> 
> Cuando la mayoría de los tíos de ahora os comportáis como niños sin destetar, es lo que pasa.
> ...



Anda mira han hablado de ti en un video, como eres un narcicista ridiculo jajajaja con tus comentarios que pones lo que solo te proyectas para hacer "daño" a los demas, digo "daño" entrecomillas por que no me lo haces, solo me das risa, a mi estos tarados y taradas como tu me han hecho fuerte mentalmente, os lo agradezco, los debiles realmente sois vosotros basura. yo por hablar de un tipo de mujeres no estoy proyectandome cosa que tu si haces intentando avergonzandome, de esto habla en el video, os comportais todos iguales jajaja, panda de borregos, con esto es el ultimo comentario que te hago. No me vuelvas a hablar en tu miserable vida, solo te proyectas. Saludos


----------

